# Wot progressive rock could be signature track to this forum?



## The Deacon (Jan 14, 2018)

This is NOT just a bleeding other "Wots yer fav track?" thread.




.......

Would it be QUEEN "Bohemian Rhapsody"?

Something by RUSH?

Or ELO?

Or Mars Volta?


Or Zappa?


----------



## Jacck (Dec 24, 2017)

Gentle Giant - Nothing At All

or maybe
King Crimson - Islands (except for the excellent music, it has also excellent mystical and deep lyrics. Islans = people)

or something from the Czech band "Už jsme doma"


----------



## The Deacon (Jan 14, 2018)

Uz Jsme is too violent/crazy for sedate classicos.


----------

